# Crappy "unfishable" weather



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

The weather report of light winds was all I needed to get out and stretch some lines jig fishing. I arrived at first light and to my surprise I got the first parking spot. With surface water temps of 44 and air temps in the low 30's, I thought it might be a slow morning, at least until the snow flurries stopped and the sun broke through the clouds, as forecasted....right. 








I wrapped my hands around my favorite $14 Stuff-Mart fishing rod. Tied on one of my favorite home-made Orange head/Gold body/White marabou jig and sent it down to the deep cold abyss. 








My first spot wasn't productive and I moved down the bank 50-yds or so. I marked some fish hanging out in deep water and sent the jig down. As the jig descended I felt that ole' familiar "THUMP"! I set the hook and hoisted in a keeper right away. 








I fished the area and had a few nice fish swimming in my lucky bucket (livewell). But I knew with all the shad and birds in the area, I just had to find a better area. The next area produced this PIG eating up my jig.








It was the biggest for the day, but not the last one. I had to go through several dinks to fill the box, but it did get filled.








I got home around 1pm and had a nice limit of 30 fat crappies.








And here is a few more that couldn't stand having my jig in their face this cool crisp December morning.








Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

You have bigger ones than I do! I have put my boat away for a long winters rest. Congrats on a great late seasons day of fishing!!

OBTW what lake?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on a nice Catch!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice day on the water,bet them's gonna taste mighty alright.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

What a way to spend the day in early Dec! I bet you could do that all winter long in those spots if the weather would cooperate. How deep did you find them? Suspended...Tight to cover? I need to start getting down to CC after all the crazies leave the lake for the year. How do you fish your jigs, verticle or cast/swim. What size jig head do you use? Once again, nice catch!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice mess of fish!!
Just goes to show ya, as long as you prepare for the weather therere still fish to catch.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

NightProwler
Very nice indeed.... So where is your "Home" lake? It certainly looks like you have it figured out. My stuff is put away now so I'll fish vicariously through you


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job man, I wished i was fishing this morning in the light snow, but went to work the Tri State show. ( Good show BTW) anyways there is nothing better then standing in the stream , casting the long rod with only the sound of snow falling, I was thinking about it all day......Some would call it Steelhead weather but on any water its pretty cool. BTW, how was the wind on the lake? We are having a outing tomorrow for the SOMA ( Muskie) group and still havent decided if Ill go.
PS I realize the Crappy "Unfishable" weather part was a dig on me, but was trying to encourage folks to hit the shows..LOL

Salmonid


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Great pics and report to compliment a nice mess of fish. Congrats!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice fish Nightprowler no matter what lake. We was out Sun and pretty much had the lake to our self. I love to fish this time of year, fish still bite and almost nobody on the lake.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Darn nice mess of December fish,way to go! Nice report.


----------



## Stumperjumper (Jan 26, 2010)

NightProwler, I would like to order some jigs as a Christmas present for a good friend.email me [email protected]!


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark, you ought to be in ice-fishing heaven. 
Doug, thanks for bringing that Monster rack by the house. I'd love to see it when the Bruiser is finished.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes sir, been getting a few nice gills ( around 9") and a handful of nice crappies up to about 11" so far, did get a 18" LM last weekend, giving it another shot tomorrow....

Salmonid


----------

